# Boycott Fox News



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

This is a call to action to boycott fox news, *including links to their website.*

I am boycotting fox news and refusing to click any links to their website in protest of their one sided "reporting". Surely there has to be a more responsible and better source for news stories







:


----------



## aah5 (Apr 24, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## Nodtveidt (Dec 21, 2006)

I've boycotted Fox News for years, what's taking everyone else so long to catch on?


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well, it's not like I've watched it, ever.







but I figured that what the heck a boycott thread would be a good idea. I do see their website linked a lot which I have clicked on occasion. NO MORE.


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

No argument here!


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
I've boycotted Fox News for years, what's taking everyone else so long to catch on?









Same here!


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

oh, i've boycotted them for years & years. dh worked for them & they were awful employers. it's been about 8 years now for me







:


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Just a reminder folks - there is NO DEBATE in Activism. If you feel you have a worthy counter cause, please submit your own thread. If you wish to discuss/debate the merits of a cause, please post a thread in the appropriate forum.


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

I will boycott them, thanks for posting.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
I've boycotted Fox News for years, what's taking everyone else so long to catch on?

















:


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Never liked Fox news, but DH watches that O'liar guy, oops, I mean O'reilly, I think he does it just to make me nuts!!!! While you're at it you may as well boycott all mainstream "news" networks, they're all full of ca-ca.
Several years ago when Lacie Peterson disapeared, rather after she disapeared and was found, Fox news played full coverage of the story all day long one Sunday, all day, meanwhile in the rest of world, what I remember most clearly being discussed elsewhere was huge flare ups in the Congo, and much being discussed about child soldiers, but not on Fox.
So, no, no Fox "news" on my watch!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

O'Liar







:


----------



## kochanyk (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
I've boycotted Fox News for years, what's taking everyone else so long to catch on?

















same here- are there actually people that watch Fox?


----------



## Cranberry (Mar 18, 2002)

I refuse to watch FOXnews.







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
Just a reminder folks - there is NO DEBATE in Activism. If you feel you have a worthy counter cause, please submit your own thread. If you wish to discuss/debate the merits of a cause, please post a thread in the appropriate forum.

So what would the appropriate forum be?

Or what do you do if you honestly don't understand why a company is being boycotted (or whatever other action is being proposed in Activism)- is there a general forum for discussing these things?


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I've been boycotting them for years but it is a good idea to boycott their links too. Has anyone noticed that they are the best place to find the gossipy pseudo-news?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I thought it was Faux News.


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

Fox news who?? LOL


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi* 
I thought it was Faux News.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

nope, not gonna do it

i imagine this post will mysterioulsy disappear too...


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I do avoid Fox.

While my BIL was deployed Fox made up some things about an incident in which a soldier in his unit was killed. They lied.

So now my BIL not only cannot tell the soldier's family *exactly* what happened, all they have are lies.


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ferretfan* 
nope, not gonna do it

i imagine this post will mysterioulsy disappear too...

I don't understand your post mama.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ferretfan* 
nope, not gonna do it

i imagine this post will mysterioulsy disappear too...


Nothing "mysteriously" disappeared. Posts were removed for violating the forum guidelines, in this case, no debating.







I even posted a removal notice and a reminder that there is no debate in Activism.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
So what would the appropriate forum be?

Or what do you do if you honestly don't understand why a company is being boycotted (or whatever other action is being proposed in Activism)- is there a general forum for discussing these things?

For this thread, N&CE would be the correct place to discuss a Fox news boycott, and why, or if you would choose to do so. N&CE will host most of those discussions, such as questions to why a boycott is taking place. If you wish to ask for suitable companies to patronize (i.e. foods, health care products, household goods) then those would go in the forum for those, such as Nutrition and Good Eating, Natural Home & Body Care,or Health and Healing.










Hope that helps.


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

I also boycott Fox News. This is the worst source of news info one can get. Not only do they twist the truth, but now it seems they blatantly lie. How sad that most of the US is ignorant of this a believe everything they hear.







:


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

FOX is straight propaganda, programming to keep the masses ignorant. But I don't think that any other tv news networks are much better. The Daily Show is probably the only real source of news on tv... now that's comedy.

I'm a non tv watcher so I have to seek out alot of other news sources.

Just curious, where does everyone get their news?


----------



## skillet04 (Mar 5, 2007)

I listen to talk radio...

Michael Savage, Sean Hannity, Dave Ramsey, Laura Ingraham, and a local guy called Chris Stigall, and Rusty Humphrey....

oh and I read xanga.com/anna for her noteworthies


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

We joined your fox news boycott by blocking the channel!







We have found our blood pressure is lower when Bill n friends aren't spewing hate, lies, and propaganda on our TV screen.


----------



## Mom2CommonCents (Mar 23, 2007)

If we boycott Fox News? what news should i watch?


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

well there are your local nonfox news casts plus lots of stuff on the radio and international news organizations depending on where you live. Not to mention the internet...


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I listen to WBUR, an NPR station. Lots of different topics and current issues all of the time. Fairy divers, and no shouting or name calling. The best show is on Saturday at noon, it's called "Wait, wait don't tell me", it's a call in game show that covers the news of the week. Very funny, very very funny. You can find an NPR station near you at NPR.org.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe I missed something, but what is the reason for the boycott?


----------



## Waterfallraleigh (Apr 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delfuego* 
The Daily Show is probably the only real source of news on tv... now that's comedy.










:


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Natural Mommy*J* 
Maybe I missed something, but what is the reason for the boycott?

Boycott Fox news, I would add all major news networks in there as well.


----------



## TheTruth (Apr 8, 2007)

The Jews that run fox can report any way they want. They own the network not you. So just shut up and focus on something important. Like getting Jack Thompsons law liscence revoked.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
Boycott Fox news, I would add all major news networks in there as well.

OK....that doesn't answer my question though....


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm sorry, I will elaborate. Fox news and has a strong penchant to embellish and/or lie about the news. They will take a whole day to focus on one menial topic while ignoring more pressing issues that are going on in the world. It's commentators have been sited on more than a million and one occasions for either twisting or spinning facts or omitting facts all together. IMO Fox news, and others are "The National Enquirer" of Television. Fox in particular has a very right wing bent, Rupert Murdoch, Fox's owner, does not shy away from this fact. He is very much a republican and admits to supporting this administration when it chose to take our country into War. The Fox network was the answer to other media outlets that touted the leftest views of our country. However, it's tactics are definitely questionable. This is not the Network that Eisenhower or Roosevelt would have been proud of.


----------



## Genesis (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
I'm sorry, I will elaborate. Fox news and has a strong penchant to embellish and/or lie about the news. They will take a whole day to focus on one menial topic while ignoring more pressing issues that are going on in the world. It's commentators have been sited on more than a million and one occasions for either twisting or spinning facts or omitting facts all together. IMO Fox news, and others are "The National Enquirer" of Television. Fox in particular has a very right wing bent, Rupert Murdoch, Fox's owner, does not shy away from this fact. He is very much a republican and admits to supporting this administration when it chose to take our country into War. The Fox network was the answer to other media outlets that touted the leftest views of our country. However, it's tactics are definitely questionable. This is not the Network that Eisenhower or Roosevelt would have been proud of.

Wow, I never knew this.....thanks for answering my question.


----------



## sonrisaa29 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
Boycott Fox news, I would add all major news networks in there as well.

This is true, the other networks are just as bad if not worse than Fox


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

I have an addiction to Democracy Now... correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it's the only independent media broadcast in the U.S. I realized after awhile though that I was getting very one-sided news so I tried to balance by listening to Sean Hannity, Michael Savage, O'Reilly. OUCH!







: I'm all for dissenting opinion... but man, I don't want to listen to the whining of priveleged white men!

I'm trying to look for more "nuetral" news now... BBC, NPR... others that I'm missing here?


----------



## dukeswalker (Feb 1, 2003)

Yep - I haven't watched them in my home for yyyeeaaarrrsss - not even the local affiliate. BUT - in my gym they have CNN and FOX on all day. Back when Hilary Clinton firts announced she was running fr pres. they were both simultaneously talking about her. On CNN they referred to her as Senator Clinton - on FOX??? Mrs. Clinton. Nice.


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

on numerous occasions i have heard the networks talk of "former president clinton" and then mention "mr bush" (as in GWB) in the next sentence







: i am not originally from the US, but live here now, and for some reason that type of blatant disrespect for the president seems unconscionable to me. i feel like i am probably in the minority here by not being lefty, but i'm not righty either, more in the middle somewhere.

maybe we should boycott all news as they all have a bias one way or the other


----------



## joesmom (Nov 19, 2001)

Former President Clinton _deserves_ our respect. Mr. Bush does not.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joesmom* 
Former President Clinton _deserves_ our respect.

I don't necessarily agree with that... he was no saint either... and I'm not talking about the blowjob.

I think there's a large amount of disprespect being handed out all around especially when it's rightists talking about leftists or leftists talking about rightists. It's easy to blame all of our problems on the "other side", but the truth is... we're _all_ getting screwed here!

Hey, wasn't that FOX news that changed Florida from blue to red and then all the other networks jumped on board and suddenly we had a president who the people didn't elect?

I believe in respecting the office of the president... but I don't refer to him as "President Bush" because we didn't elect him. However, none of the news networks talk about that anymore so I don't have any clue why they would be calling him "Mr. Bush."


----------



## SamuraiMom (Nov 7, 2006)

I have to agree with what Delfuego said, I started to listen to AirAmerica and I thought that it was so funny, Al Franken Cracks me up, but I soon realized that even though I agree with most of what they had to say, it was still a mud slinging contest between them and Fox and other conservative commentators. We, the people of this country, have put ourselves in this situation. We've become too dependant on giant box stores and the media who tell us, or rather condition us, to believe that we need what they are selling, and this includes big box media conglomerates who take advantage of our complacency. Did you really nead that Chocolate fountain, or that wooden African sculpure that was actually made in China? Or back on topic, do you really need to hear Bill Oreilly's opinion on... anything, who needs to hear anyones opinion for an hour straight? Make your own opinions based on your own research. Keep in mind that all of the major stations are owned by just 8 companies. Public Television and Link TV (on most Satalite's) are great alternatives and I hate to say this because someone mentioned that they get most or all of their news from Democracy Now, I love the show but... Amy Goodman sort of annoys me...







: I just want to add that I realize that I only suggested mostly left leaning news outlets, but there has to be better alternatives for conservative commentary or news, but can anyone suggest any?


----------



## Mom2Madolyn (May 10, 2007)

I don't watch them anyway. I watch MSNBC and have already wrote them a letter about stating over and over that vaxing is mandatory and the law and crap like that...they don't care and they don't listen


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
someone mentioned that they get most or all of their news from Democracy Now, I love the show but... Amy Goodman sort of annoys me...







:

that was me.









it's funny, i've had other friends say that about her too... her voice? but for some reason, she doesn't bother me... i recognize the bias to her reporting but at least she's not screaming and calling people stupid.

so i guess, if amy is considered annoying by alot of people, but i really like her... i guess i have to be understanding of how some people could not be annoyed by sean hannity.


----------



## delfuego (Mar 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SamuraiMom* 
there has to be better alternatives for conservative commentary or news, but can anyone suggest any?









:


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. Fox "News" is such a work of fiction! Anything that they put on there that is "real news" is about Britney Spears or American Idol, or some kitten up in a tree. I catch it flipping through channels, and just laugh out loud! Rupert Murdoch is EVIL!!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nodtveidt* 
I've boycotted Fox News for years, what's taking everyone else so long to catch on?


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

I suppose it's basically impossible to get all of the bias out of the media. What bothers me the most about Fox is they actually tout themselves as, "Fair and Balanced." There is no way that is even close to true. I can't stand the network news either, as it is clearly biased too. But, at least they don't advertise with false statements in every promo.

I have a friend who is a Fox News addict. It's pretty much the only thing he watches. You should hear the junk he spews. Ugh.


----------



## simple living mama (May 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ferretfan* 
i am not originally from the US, but live here now, and for some reason that type of blatant disrespect for the president seems unconscionable to me.

Don't be so shocked. It's a good thing to be able to speak out against the president. Remember, in this country, he is supposed to be working for for the people so it's our obligation to speak out against him when he is making boneheaded decisions.

And by the way, addressing him as Mr. Bush is traditional and just as respectful. Former presidents are always addressed as former president Clinton, Bush or whoever.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Add me to the Boycott "the mouthpiece of this corrupt Republican Administration" Fox news crowd. Both web and tv.

They disgust me to no end. Like the time they were talking about a pedaphile and had Barack Obamas picture up.







:

Someone on one of the forums posted a link on how irresponsible Fox news is and how unbalance it is. Hmmmmm Was it RD that posted that?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

I am not entirely sure of which part of "no debating in Activism" was unclear, but let me reiterate. There is NO DEBATE in Activism. I have yet again removed posts that were debating.

If you feel there is a worthy counter cause, submit a thread. If you wish to further discuss the issue, start a thread in N&CE.

I am closing this thread.


----------

